# Anybody Interested In Playing Free Fantasy Football ?



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

Hello everyone. I am seeing if there is enough interest here to start a FREE fantasy football league at Yahoo.com All you need is a Yahoo ID (free to register if you do not have one) to participate. No money to enter !!

I am thinking around 10-16 people max. It will be an Auto-Draft which you can rank your players ahead of time, then the computer will run the draft.

Now I know some people also like to play for prizes, so I was thinking we could play for an assortment of low cost camping accessories. This would be totally voluntary, and who ever sends an accessory would be kept anonymous. I do not want this to distract from people wanting to try FF for free.

We could put all the accesories together and whoever wins the league would recieve a box of camping goodies.

I have played once before, and this would be my first time as commissioner.

Let me know what you think... I will make the final decision whether or not to do this on Friday, 8-24, around 6:00 pacific.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Id love to but the last time i got involved i could not keep up. Ill think about it... 
Thanks for the offer!
DT


----------



## TheMillers (Aug 8, 2005)

Count me in. I'm in another Yahoo league already, and I've been in another league for about 12 years where we draft the old fashioned way (we actually meet and talk)!

Sounds like fun.

Bruce


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

I'd be interested. I've been in a league since the old days of getting the stats from Monday's newspaper. My son has been wanting to give it a try and this would be a good opportunity to get him started.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I have never played but would like to give it a try. Let me know.

Gary


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

Ok, we have 4 confirmed (including myself) and 1 maybe. Were getting closer. Worse comes to worse we could swing this with 8 teams.

Lets see what the Tuesday crowd brings us...


----------



## TheMillers (Aug 8, 2005)

You might want to setup the league now. I think with Yahoo you are limited in draft dates and times. I know I have a draft Saturday for the other yahoo league and the commish has commented on how hard it is to get a good time. Since it's free, it'll be now big deal if we don't end up playing.

Bruce


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

Top for the Wednesday crew.

Bruce, I am going to set up an Auto-Draft. I am pretty sure that can be done anytime by the computer, after we tell it were ready. Are you doing a live draft in your league ???


----------



## TheMillers (Aug 8, 2005)

Yes we are doing a live draft though it will still use your list if you are not there. I didn't realize Yahoo had an Auto-Draft only option. That'll work. Hopefully we'll get some more interest in an Outbacker's League!

Bruce


SmkSignals said:


> Top for the Wednesday crew.
> 
> Bruce, I am going to set up an Auto-Draft. I am pretty sure that can be done anytime by the computer, after we tell it were ready. Are you doing a live draft in your league ???


----------



## FridayYet? (Feb 9, 2006)

If you still have room, count me in on the FF league.
Mike


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

yep, still have room. below are the people who have responded so far -

Yes - 
SmkSignals
TheMillers
kyoutback
Fire44
FridayYet?

Maybe - 
dpthomasjr

If we get 8 minimum I'll get this rolling...


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

Come on Outbackers... If you have ever thought of trying Fantasy Football , this is the way to go !! Its FREE !!!























We need 3 more people !!!









I'll keep this open through the weekend to see what happens ....









And again you do not have to pony up a camping accessory if you do not want to! That is solely optional !!!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

OK - for those of us who have HEARD of FF and have seen the crazy folks running around with papers and tears in their eyes, but have no idea how its really run (or played?)....can you give us some details? I understand football, and love the game!, just have never learned (any of) the details of FF.

Soooo....what's it all about?


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

Fantasy Football is a fantasy sports game in which participants (called "owners") are in a fantasy league of real-life American football players (selected via a draft) and then score points based on those players' real time statistical performance on the field.

A typical fantasy league will employ players from a single football league, such as the NFL. Our league will be arranged in a head-to-head format (which mirrors the actual NFL) in which each team plays against a single opponent each week, and at the end of the year the team with the best win-loss record wins the league. Most leagues set aside the last weeks of the regular season for their own playoffs.

You will have a handful of players at different positions. and six bench players. You can alternate your players with the bench week by week, hoping to get the best match ups and gain as many points per player as possible.

It really is a lot of fun, and is not hard to learn. And its FREE !!!


----------



## Just_a_Jake (Aug 23, 2007)

SmkSignals said:


> Come on Outbackers... If you have ever thought of trying Fantasy Football , this is the way to go !! Its FREE !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im in if you still have room...


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

Just_a_Jake said:


> Come on Outbackers... If you have ever thought of trying Fantasy Football , this is the way to go !! Its FREE !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im in if you still have room...
[/quote]

yep, still have room. below are the people who have responded so far -

Yes - 
SmkSignals
TheMillers
kyoutback
Fire44
FridayYet?
Just_A_Jake

Maybe - 
dpthomasjr

*Come on people. 2 more*.

I have to sell for a living at work. I didn't have to think I would ever have to sell something that's FREE !!









Did I forget to metion there is _*friendly*_ trash talk between owners







...


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

OK, OK count me in. if nothing else you all wont have to worry about being in last place. i tend to forget to update my roster on time...


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

Alright !!! We have 7. ONE MORE PERSON !!

I will set the league up. If we dont get one more here, maybe someone knows a friend who would like to try...

Yes -

SmkSignals
TheMillers
kyoutback
Fire44
FridayYet?
Just_A_Jake
Sayonara (the artist formerly known as dpthomasjr)


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

Ok, the league is set up @ Yahoo.com. If you have a friend who would like to try Fantasy Football for free, let them know.

I have 8 teams max set up. After that, registration will be closed. I will PM everyone here with the registration link (you need a Yahoo ID to access. easy to set up if you don't), the League ID and password to get started. I will try to answer any questions the best I can.

Regarding the draft, it is an Auto Pick via computer. This will be easier for everyone. You can pre-rank your players after you set up your team, in hopes to get who you like. Players picked by multiple teams, the computer will assign. I will start the draft when everyone sez their ready &#8230;

Here's a couple of links for help-

http://football.fantasysports.yahoo.com/f1
http://help.yahoo.com/l/us/yahoo/football/

I am leaving to go camping tomorrow, Sunday until Thursday. I will have access to my computer probably Tues or Wed.

Thanks, and lets have fun !!!

-Kurt T.


----------



## wade2006 (Jan 12, 2007)

Count us in.


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

All right !!! ok2az grabed the last spot !! (message sent) Registration is closed.

I will be back online Tues or Wed to see how things are going...

Dont forget you need a Yahoo id to join... It is easy and simple to created one if you do not have one.

Sign up for a Yahoo ID


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

Ok everyone... I am back... Got some awesome camping in this past week. It looks like we are 1 person short over @ Yahoo. I will get it sorted out and get back to everybody here this weekend.

-Kurt


----------



## TheMillers (Aug 8, 2005)

Well we just finished our first Outbackers Fantasy Football league. I thought we should preserve the history here at home.

Here were the final standings:

1. TheMillers 9-5-0 
2. UTVIKING 7-6-1
3. Carson's Crusaders 11-3-0
4. SmkSignals 9-5-0
5. Mighty Possibilities 3-10-1
6. Delaware Destroyers 4-10-0
7. Just_A_Jake 7-7-0
8. Airin it out 5-9-0

I had a good time. I hope we do it again next year with 10 teams!

Thanks for putting it together SmkSignals!

Bruce


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

TheMillers said:


> Well we just finished our first Outbackers Fantasy Football league. I thought we should preserve the history here at home.
> 
> Here were the final standings:
> 
> ...


It was fun. I liked it right up to the point my players stopped scoring in the playoffs. We'll get you next year. 
Carson's Crusaders.


----------

